# Das neue Koihaus ist fertig



## cpt.nemo (13. Sep. 2011)

Pünktlich zum Herbst, wenn die ganzen Blätter in den Teich fallen, ist das neue Haus fertig geworden. Nachdem das Haus vom letzten Jahr mehr oder weniger ein Provisorium war und im Sommer zum Gewächshaus umgebaut wurde, musst ein neues Haus her.
Diesmal fest installiert mit allem Drum und Dran.
     
Nun muss nur noch der Filter nach innen gebaut werden und dann stell ich mir ein Stühlchen rein und kann auch bei Gruselwetter meine Kleinen beobachten.


----------



## MadDog (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Das neue Koihaus ist fertig*

Hey Capt.,

da hast du eine richtig gute Idee gehabt. Gefällt mir gut, wie du die Idee umgesetzt hast.

Gratuliere dazu und viel Spaß beim Fische gucken im Winter.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Das neue Koihaus ist fertig*

sehr schön  da kannst Du ja wunderbar beheizen  ?


----------



## rabe62 (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Das neue Koihaus ist fertig*

Hallo Brigitte,

sieht schick aus, stelle ich mir im Sommer (falls es mal einen gibt  )  aber reichlich warm vor.


----------



## cpt.nemo (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Das neue Koihaus ist fertig*

Hallo zusammen!
Das freut mich, daß es euch gefällt.
Ich hatte ja letzten Winter auch ein Haus auf dem Teich. Das war allerdings von der Randgestaltung keine gute Lösung. Jetzt kann man durch den Betonsockel auf der linken Seite aufrecht am Teich entlang gehen und vorne ist auch mehr Platz, da das neue Haus etwas länger ist. Ich hatte im Winter konstant 6 Grad im ganzen Teich und keinen einzigen Tag Eis.
Im Sommer, glaube ich, wird das nicht so extrem, da der Teich selbst in der Mittagssonne 
halb im Schatten liegt. Aber das ist kein Problem, das ich jetzt lösen muss, denke ich.


----------



## buddler (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Das neue Koihaus ist fertig*

Hallo!das ist sicherlich eine sehr gute winterbehausung.allerdings sehe ich auch fuer den Sommer ein groesseres Problem .da wirst du dir wohl noch etwas zur lueftung einfallen lassen muessen.
Aber fuer den Winter finde ich das Teil einfach nur super.Den Filter wirst du aber noch isolieren muessen oder wird der noch nach innen verlegt?
Viel Spaß 
Wuenscht joerg


----------



## cpt.nemo (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Das neue Koihaus ist fertig*

Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, wird der Filter noch nach innen verlegt und auch noch zusätzlich isoliert. Letzten Winter hatte ich ihn die ganze Zeit laufen und nur in ganz kalten Nächten mit Decken abgedeckt. War auch kein Problem. Aber da nun alles fest installiert wird, braucht man nicht mehr mit Provisorien arbeiten.
Was meinst du mit Belüftung im Sommer? Das Haus oder den Teich?


----------



## buddler (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Das neue Koihaus ist fertig*

das haus wirst du sicherlich belüften müssen.denke mal,auch wenn es im halbschatten liegt,wird die temperatur doch zu hoch werden.
aber ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren.
gruß jörg


----------



## cpt.nemo (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Das neue Koihaus ist fertig*

Das werd ich im Sommer dann sehen. Das Haus vom letzten Winter, das jetzt als Gewächshaus dient, steht in der vollen Sonne. Da hatte ich an den heißen Tagen schon mal eine Innentemperatur von über 50 Grad mittags.
Da muss ich mal meinen Koihändler fragen. Der hat einen Teil seiner Kois das ganze Jahr in einem ähnlichen Haus.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Das neue Koihaus ist fertig*

Moin Brigitte,
das nimmt ja langsam Form an.
Schön zu sehen, über was Du so ab und an im chat berichtet hast, als es noch auf der "to do list" stand.
Vll. kannst Du ja sogar noch den einen oder anderen nicht winterharten Kübel mit reinstellen, dann wird es sogar eine "grüne Oase"


----------



## santos (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Das neue Koihaus ist fertig*

Also wirklich eine schöne Idee,aber auf der anderen Seite finde ich es auch unpassend.
Denn ein Teich soll doch den Garten verschönern und so ist er versteckt,finde ich nicht sinngemäß.
Aber positiv ist es für den Winter und vor allem gegen Diebe ( Katzen,__ Reiher usw. )


----------



## cpt.nemo (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Das neue Koihaus ist fertig*

Ich hab ja noch 2 kleinere Teiche mit viel Biotop drumherum, damit auch die Insekten und __ Frösche was davon haben.
Lieber habe ich meinen Teich versteckt, als daß ich mich nach monatelanger geschlossener Eisdecke und Wassertemperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt mit kranken Fischen herumplagen muss. Der Chagoi hat vorletzten Winter ein massives Energiemangelsyndrom überlebt (er war fast doppelt so breit, alle Schuppen standen ab, die Augen traten hervor, die Haut war entzündet und er schwankte nur noch so durch den Teich). Sowas brauch ich nicht mehr.


----------

